# Spawn Turns White...Why?



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

Whenever I keep a steelhead for tying spawn, I simply pull the skein and freeze it. When I am ready to use it, I thaw it and cut chunks off for tying up bags.

Usually within 10 casts the bag is white. Eggs are still firm and plump, but the contetns turn white.

This happens even if I tie the bags without freezing. Why?

The guy I fish with says he does nothing special...no cure. Doesn;t even rinse the eggs in the river. His never change color.

I have friends who claim the white color is not an issue, but I do not like it.

Help!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The discoloration is from the membrane.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Soak your chunks/skeins in a strong salt solution and it will keep the natural color much longer


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

They still work fine when they are white though.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If the eggs are still in the skein place the skein in a freezer bag add a package of red or orange kool aid a couple of teaspoons of water and work it into the eggs well. Take the eggs out of the bag and air dry them on a paper towel for a couple of hours now they are ready to freeze.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Uncured spawn just turns white faster. That's why so many cure their spawn. I have still done well when they turn white since the spawn mesh still adds color. The scent is still there and that is most important...


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

When I use fresh spawn for the surf and it turns white I simply put another one on. If Im fishing the river I always treat my salmon eggs with salt/sugar or just salt. Holds color and sent much longer. Plus I have never found a fish that didnt like salt.


----------



## kruper77 (Feb 18, 2010)

The more natural you leave the skein or spawn, the better it will produce. I understand the need for cures and such for prolonging shelf life.... the natural state , I found is best.


----------

